# The top 10 unintentionally worst company URLs



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The top 10 unintentionally worst company URLs

1. A site called 'Who Represents' where you can find the name of the agent that represents a celebrity. Their domain name&#8230; wait for it&#8230; is
www.whorepresents.com

2. Experts Exchange, a knowledge base where programmers can exchange advice and views at
www.expertsexchange.com

3. Looking for a pen? Look no further than Pen Island at
www.penisland.net

4. Need a therapist? Try Therapist Finder at
www.therapistfinder.com

5. Then of course, there's the Italian Power Generator company&#8230;
www.powergenitalia.com

6. And now, we have the Mole Station Native Nursery, based in New South Wales:
www.molestationnursery.com

7. If you're looking for computer software, there's always
www.ipanywhere.com

8. Welcome to the First Cumming Methodist Church. Their website is
www.cummingfirst.com

9. Then, of course, there's these brainless art designers, and their whacky website:
www.speedofart.com

10. Want to holiday in Lake Tahoe? Try their brochure website at
www.gotahoe.com


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Shipwreck, that's funny!


----------

